# Pseudo HDR ala Matt Klowskowski



## Boromir (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei photoshopusertv.com eine tolle Sache gesehen die ich hier wiedergeben möchte.
Es wird ja immer wieder mal gefragt wie das mit dem HDR funktioniert, nun was dort von Matt Kloskowski beschrieben wird ist zwar kein HDR aber wohl so ähnlich. Das ganze lässt sich mit einer jpg-Datei realisieren. Ich beschreibe hier die Vorgehensweise mit PS CS3. Bearbeiten-Voreinstellungen-Dateihandhabung-Bei JPEG Dateien Präferenz für Adobe Camera Raw (Haken rein).
Das veranlasst Photoshop dazu, jede jpg Datei erst mit Camera Raw zu öffnen. Nun zu den Einstellungen:  Reparatur  100, Füllicht 100, Kontrast 100, danach den Regler für Schwarz in den dunklen Bereich ziehen, anschließend mit der Belichtung spielen. Über die Objektivkorrektur (Schaltfläche oben) evtl. eine Vignette hinzufügen, je nach Geschmack. Wenn Farben zu stark ausbrechen gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit über HSL/Graustufen die Farbtöne oder Sättigung anzupassen. Eine Gradationskurve ist ebenfalls vorhanden mit der man weitere Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Zum Schluss Bild öffnen und anschl. im gewünschten Format speichern. Ich benutze Camera Raw 4.0.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2007)

Der Tipp wird mit Sicherheit vielen weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank. 

Phil


----------

